
Introducing Face Filters and More on Instagram - thisisblurry
http://blog.instagram.com/post/160730363267/170516-facefilters
======
SimbaOnSteroids
Instagram is looking to put Snap Inc. out of business, not surprising that
they'd look to introduce features that had previously been unique to Snap
Chat, plus Snap Inc's quarterly report was abysmal. Talk about having a rough
couple of weeks.

